# show me your TreeMotion



## ATH (Mar 11, 2016)

Bought a new TreeMotion saddle, now I need to get it set up. Have browsed around a little, but not many show where their handsaw is. I never climb without a handsaw...but often climb without a chainsaw.

Last saddle was a Glide. I like it, just getting old/time to replace and upgrade. I really like the clips for my saw so I bought these: halter clips from ebay. They don't have a weight rating on them, but I am quite confident they'll also be plenty strong for the chainsaw. I'm thinking I'll sew a loop for them out of 1" tubular webbing and attach that loop to the saddle.

The question is, where do I put them? I am pretty sure, I want the handsaw a little lower and slightly more forward than it was on the Glide.

The two clips for the chainsaw and lanyard will be on my left. There is mention of the ring in the back being for a chainsaw, but I am pretty sure want that on my side, not back. Is the back better? (I could be talked into hanging it back there...just can't imagine why more difficult access and losing lanyard length is a good idea...).

The rest of the stuff like loops for 'biners and rigging gear should be straight forward, but am certainly open to suggestions if you have found something that works well/does not work.

Thanks!


----------



## treesmith (Mar 13, 2016)

G'day mate, I'll take a picture tomorrow for you. You need to climb and have a play to set it up and get it the most comfy. I love mine and so do the other boys at work. One bloke wasn't over impressed but admitted he'd only ever adjusted the waist size.

I never bothered with the elastic tool loops, I use a few lightweight biners, saw is hung from red tool loop and a carritool, silky lives between the two.
The green ring on the back is rated for life support so not best for tools
Cheers
Andy


----------



## ATH (Mar 13, 2016)

thanks Treesmith...look forward to seeing what you have. I think my first try on the hand saw will be at the top of the leg loop. I sewed one of the harness clips into a piece of webbing on one of those loops.

Was just getting ready to tie a couple of the supplied elastic loops with plastic tubing on for biner clips. Not sure why elastic? I can see a switch to accessory cord, but I may give this stuff a try.

I checked the book again...green ring is NOT rated for life support.


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 15, 2016)

ATH said:


> I checked the book again...green ring is NOT rated for life support.


Really? Wow. I was always under the impression it was too. Not on the s.light (red ring), but i thought the regular treemotion was a go. (Green go, red no). I could have sworn I've even seen early promos where it's used in an awkward looking work position.
Thanks for posting this, as I was completely unaware.


----------



## mrdinks (Mar 15, 2016)

Green go, red no. 
Green rings are life safety rings. 

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Mar 15, 2016)

mrdinks said:


> Green go, red no.
> Green rings are life safety rings.......


I stand corrected.

I looked at the wrong diagram. The center ring on the S.light is NOT for life line attachment. It *IS* rated for life support on the regular treeMOTION.

See pages 7 and 8 here: http://www.teufelberger.com/uploads...0503_treeMOTION_treeMOTION_S.light-Web_01.pdf

Sorry for the confusion! I wanted to edit the above post to make a note of correction there, but it has been up too long to allow me to edit that...


----------



## treesmith (Mar 16, 2016)

I've got the silky clip as a permanent fixture, I like it there and the saw lanyard rarely gets in the way. First aid kit contains celox bandage pack and celox granules

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 16, 2016)

ATH said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I looked at the wrong diagram. The center ring on the S.light is NOT for life line attachment. It *IS* rated for life support on the regular treeMOTION.
> 
> ...


Cool! Alright, good. I was second guessing myself big time. Thanks for the clear up!


----------



## rtsims (Mar 17, 2016)

Treesmith, that looks like nice gear but I can't imagine climbing with all that on me. I'm a minimalist I suppose, if I need it I have it sent up.


----------



## ATH (Mar 17, 2016)

I did a lot of backpacking back in the day. I started in Boy Scouts. One of our leaders went to extreme to cut weight anywhere he could...even cut is spoon handle short. So I tended to follow in that line. As I spent more time on the trail on my own or especially leading other groups, I learned that if it is going to make life better at camp, it is worth carrying on my back. I had some...shall we say heavier than 'normal' packs, but I always had everything I wanted with me. I kinda take the same approach to climbing now. Not that I want a loaded down saddle, but I'd rather have it with me than wait on the groundie to find it in the truck. If I think I am pretty likely to use "it", I'll clip it on. If I think maybe 25% chance I'll use it, I'll bring it over and let him know I may be having him send it up.

I guess my point is, I don't think that his looks too loaded. Mine will be similar. As I searched Google Images for TreeMotion pics, there are some that look like they have enough hardware to lead climb El Capitan...I don't see too much on treesmith's that I wouldn't have.


----------



## FChenard (Mar 22, 2016)

For your hand saw have you tried the leg scabbard? I carry my sugoi on my right leg never gets stuck in any crotches and is always easily accessible when you're in a strange position!


----------



## treesmith (Mar 22, 2016)

rtsims said:


> Treesmith, that looks like nice gear but I can't imagine climbing with all that on me. I'm a minimalist I suppose, if I need it I have it sent up.


Whrn you look closer it's not too bad, ropeguide comes off at the top and then it's just one ball lock biner with silky clip,first aid kit, rescue knife, two light tool biners, three tiny xsre biners and a hip bag which is so useful. I hate standing on my lanyard so in the bag it goes [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims (Mar 24, 2016)

You that own a treemotion, do you think it's the best one out?


----------



## ATH (Mar 24, 2016)

rtsims said:


> You that own a treemotion, do you think it's the best one out?


That is hard to say because I haven't climbed on everything. I pulled the trigger on it because I decided it was the best fit for me.

The Matt Cornell Rope Saddle (MCRS) may be better for an every day climber because as the saddle parts wear out, you can easily replace any piece of it except the pads...and they are pretty heavy duty. The TreeMotion, you can replace the pads and bridge, but not the rest.

I bought the TreeMotion at the Ohio Tree Care Conference from TreeStuff and they were pushing the MCRS a little more, but had both for $400.

I was also looking at the Sherrill Edge and the Buckingham Ergovation. May have been leaning towards saving the cash on the Edge...but TreeStuff evened the playing field with show special pricing on the TreeMotion and MCRS.


----------



## treesmith (Mar 26, 2016)

I started with a weaver torture device with wide canvas type straps and leg loops, it was awful...
Went to the earlier sequioa which was nice but lacked padding and support, also found a big saw caused it to want to drop down all the time, then went to a newer SRT sequoia which had better padding and a better waist cinch arrangement but still wasn't as good or work effective as I wanted, then joined my present company where the vast majority have treemotions, I bought one and after a short time adjusting it have never looked back. It is fit and forget, always comfy, always supportive, never pulls down, doesn't pinch, has everything on it I need and extra life support rings on the legs and back if needed for rescue. The majority of top quality climbers I know use one, including a couple of world champions. It just does everything it needs to without fuss. Our best removal climber is about to replace his after 4 years of full time hard work and other than the colour missing from all the attachment rings it doesnt look bad at all.

Don't know if it's the best but
I can't see myself buying anything else again

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

